
ShareX – Open-source screenshare software - zhte415
http://getsharex.com/
======
maweki
Why exactly is it so hard to mention which operating systems are supported?
Had to look on the steam page to see it was windows-only.

~~~
ghostly_s
And, unless I'm missing something, this is not a screen sharing program. It's
a screen-casting/recording program.

Can someone edit the title?

------
andmarios
It is called ShareX yet is unable to share anything from a X display server.
:p

After some search, despite its name, it doesn't support Linux. It seems nice
in the screenshots though!

------
zhte415
Resubmitting this, simply as this software has solved a lot of problems.
Screencasting is an old problem, I've found this really useful in solving it:

Giving colleagues a walk-through, to recording my workflow for the day to
share with others for a full-blown training session (indeed, recording
classroom/group training). Just by pressing Space+PrtSc. In testing the
stability, I left it running for 12 hours (FFmpeg is used for encoding), no
hitches (resulting file around 800MB).

Can also record webcam (just change video source) or audio only. It really is
a Swiss Army Knife.

Open source, on Github, multilingual. I have no affiliation other than being a
happy user.

~~~
eXpl0it3r
If you just want to capture your screen, you should try Open Broadcaster
Software.

------
akrolsmir
I've been using it for a couple months now. It really simplifies sharing a
region from your screen (ctrl shift 4) or formatted text from your clipboard
(ctrl shift 5). The best use case imo is for chat, where quick sharing
prevents a break in the flow of conversation.

My biggest complaint as it were would be lack of Mac support. There, I use
puu.sh, but sorely miss the text upload function.

~~~
mattkrea
Ctrl + Shift + 4 is built into Mac for capturing regions of the screen.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I think the OP is looking for the ability to upload a screenshot somewhere
automatically.

~~~
carlob
If you have dropbox installed you can set it to upload all screenshots.

------
raymondgh
I love ShareX. It's terrific for chatting online, both for work and personal
conversations. I've been using it since before it was renamed from ZScreen. If
someone knows a comparable OSX app, I've been searching for this level of
quality and convince for a long time. Nothing seems to quite get it right.

~~~
danielsamuels
Depending on what you use ShareX for, Mac2Imgur could be useful for you.

[https://github.com/mileswd/mac2imgur](https://github.com/mileswd/mac2imgur)

~~~
raymondgh
This is really good! Just had to turn off banner notifications and it matches
all the functionality and simplicity I need. Would love to see someone add
ShareX's magnifying glass & crosshairs

------
adnzzzzZ
There is no good alternative for this software on Linux or Mac. Anyone who
wants to try their hand at it has a sizable audience sort of guaranteed
(provided they match features, most important one is being able to define your
workflows to work in whatever way you want).

------
creamyhorror
I tried to get this to do screen recording, and found it had to download
ffmpeg (big download). So I gave it the path to a copy of ffmpeg.exe. But the
screen recording keeps failing because the gdigrab device reports that
"capture area extends outside window area". I found this is because
gdigrab/ffmpeg doesn't seem to recognise the full desktop resolution.

edit: the ShareX project owner says it's apparently due to ffmpeg not
detecting the screen resolution correctly, so another recorder device has to
be installed (which has a further cursor-positioning issue).
[https://github.com/ShareX/ShareX/issues/923](https://github.com/ShareX/ShareX/issues/923)

All this is to say that it's unfortunate that a mature open-source project
like ShareX didn't work for me in this important use case. It would have been
very handy. I guess I'll have to look at other screen recording tools.

~~~
eXpl0it3r
Why don't you use Open Broadcaster Software, which is a dedicated screen and
game capture software with capabilities to record to disk and stream to
various streaming services.

~~~
tenryuu
The issue is with DPI scaling, not even something I found OBS to do properly
with it's window capture

------
hliyan
Noticed .dlls in the libs directory, so I'm assuming it's Windows only? Best
to mention that somewhere on the home page.

------
snorrah
Terrific little app. Very configurable targets for uploads, and remappable
hotkeys. OSX has a bunch of good apps already out there, but this is probably
one of the nicer ones for Windows.

------
mikeknoop
Anyone know of the most comparable app for OSX?

I'm aware of many single screenshot tools but not something so configurable.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Droplr [1] is excellent, and free if you don't need the uploaded stuff to be
saved for ever.

It does both screenshots or screencasts (MP4 and GIF, no audio), supports the
same keyboard shortcuts as OS X (region, window only, etc.), has Skitch-like
markup tools for drawing onto screenshots, and has a very nice little dropdown
menu from the system menu bar.

Droplr can even do screengrabs of entire web pages (as long as they are
public, since it's rendered server-side). Example:
[http://d.pr/i/14cdd](http://d.pr/i/14cdd).

[1] [https://droplr.com](https://droplr.com)

------
mkhalil
So many features! Anyone know what the IRC Client is used for?

~~~
gear54rus
Right. The other WTF was the 'DNS changer'.

Still, best program of that sort I've seen to date. Def recommend.

------
reddotX
Windows only. pass

------
dopeboy
Anybody know of a similar app for linux?

~~~
notnarb
Though not as polished as ShareX, Shutter ([http://shutter-
project.org/](http://shutter-project.org/)) is available for Linux and works
pretty well.

------
looki
Beware of this program. One push of a button to start recording a WebM that
automatically gets uploaded with the link landing in your clipboard is too
much power for one man.

~~~
voltagex_
Mind elaborating?

~~~
ARCarr
I can say that I've accidentally uploaded my entire screen to imgur when I
meant to only upload a portion of it. It doesn't give you confirmation that
things are about to upload.

~~~
zackboe
You can open the Imgur deletion URL for uploaded images in the history screen.
However it appears that Gfycat, the default service for screencasts, doesn't
support this feature.

------
Puriney
But guys, you better change the background music of your demo video.

~~~
vegabook
haha this woke my neighbours.

------
mahouse
ShareX has been turning into a feature creep over the time. I don't really
understand what the developer is thinking about.

------
omegote
I've been using this on Windows for ages and it's great. Too bad it's only for
windows.

------
DanBitcoinMan
Wow, this is an amazing tool.

------
db48x
How is it better than VNC?

------
carlob
Is it a screenshare software though? When I think screenshare I think VNC,
zoom, Adobe connect… This is more screenshots and screencasts right?

------
eXpl0it3r
I've been a very happy user of ShareX ever since I found it.

It sickens me a bit however to see so many comments complaining about the OS
support. Yes, it's Windows only, but it's a free and open-source tool. Many of
us are developers and even more know what it means to create a product. Do you
think it's fair to complain about OS support on free software? Do you actually
do something to change it? It's _open source_ after all!

~~~
veli_joza
People on other OSes wish they could use this tool. That's not complaining,
that's actually a praise.

On the other hand, the website doesn't mention target platform, which is very
irritating. That small piece of info is vital to see if the project is useful
to us.

